# Central NY OS Fall Show and Sale



## cnycharles (Sep 16, 2012)

Our Syracuse, NY area Orchid Society will be holding it's annual fall show and sale on the first weekend of October (october 6th-7th with setup on the 5th) at the Beaver Lake Nature Center in Baldwinsville, NY. Vendors include Marlows Orchids, Bloomfield Orchids, JustPat Orchids and new this year Kelley's Korner Orchid Supplies. Judges from the NYC and Montreal areas will be performing AOS Judging, and they allow quiet observation of their judging activities. Judging with be held saturday morning until about noon, and then the room will be open for the rest of the weekend for viewing of exhibits and buying of orchids! See http://www.cnyos.org for more details. 

hope to see some slippertalkers there! also look around for cnycharles' new york state native orchid educational exhibit; lots of pictures and information about north american native orchids and pictures of most of the species/varieties found in new york state


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2012)

bump next weekend!

Vendors include Marlows Orchids, Bloomfield Orchids, JustPat Orchids and new this year Kelley's Korner Orchid Supplies.

last year there was a paph barbigerum var. hermannii in flower in one of the displays that received an award (or it had potential to receive one if it had been identified); I wish that I had that plant, in flower, in our display!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2012)

Good luck, Charles.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2012)

thanks! unfortunately for me, my only flowering plant is the phal lueddemanniana, and two of the three flowers are starting to wilt. I may have to go to lowes and buy some bargain plants to have something to enter! I do have a habenaria that is in mid-spike (I bought the plant at our show last year), but not a chance that it will flower in time. 

if anyone has any award-quality plants that they'd like to have in our show, mail it overnight to me, and i'll enter it under my name in our display


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 7, 2012)

I went to the show yesterday to clerk with judging, and work with the aos show photographer from the montreal judging center to work on some details with aos awards images, that nobody had bothered to tell me about before. He has been taking images since 1954, so it was very helpful! I asked him some specific questions about my image editing software, since I had a very vague idea about how to use them and what they were actually doing.

There was one aos award at the show yesterday, an excellently-flowered plant of ornithophora radicans 'Elise Sage' which received a 92 pt CCE. It had a few thousand flowers, and when you looked at a close-up image of the individual flowers, they were also attractive and evenly-proportioned. I guess the genus name has been changed, but don't have the award sheet right here to verify. There were lots of very interesting orchids in the displays, and I was in the group that ended up judging/clerking the 'cyp' category (paphs and phrags), and there were quite a few, so my time looking things over here (and seeing excellent paphs/phrags) helped with checking them out there. there were a few henryanums, and one had that larger pouch that is supposed to be the new direction of some slipper species breeding, and it was interesting to note that most of the people in our group felt that the flower looked out of proportion, though it had excellent color intensity and texture

still one more day of the show, and a chance to check out some very nice orchids! I couldn't buy anything, since have to job search; were a few interesting things, and I just walked away.... (sigh)


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello,

I don't know if any of the New Yorkers are interested, but I will be in NY/La Guardia on the 25 & 26th of October and travel with a ppt/Adobe presentation on the orchids of indigenous Cape Town. 

tt4n


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello Tyrone,
That sounds interesting, would be nice to meet as well. I will have to see if I can have a job interview of some sort to justify the expense of driving down. I know our club would be interested in seeing such a presentation, but our meetings are scheduled.

What is your destination of travel?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm attending the Neuroscience Conference in New Orleans, then having a holiday in Florida before returning for a few days in NY before coming home. The New Orleans Orchid Society already has a speaker for when I'm there.

I may meet up with Eric Muehlbauer if we can fix a time. He lives near to the hotel my wife and I will be staying at.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes he does. Ask him to go to the Vietnamese restaurant in Chinatown we went to. Or the place near him that serves sweetbreads!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 8, 2012)

sweetbreads anywheres near chinatown means cat/dog brains/offal! (where is the green face smiley)


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 8, 2012)

These are Uzbek sweetbreads.....strictly kosher!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2012)

And delicious!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 9, 2012)

sweetbreads are sweetbreads! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2012)

I would generally not eat them but I also believe in trying everything! (Waiting for shoes to drop at that comment. ) They were weird but really tasty!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in the middle of uploading pictures from our orchid society show now, can be viewed at http://cnyos.org/showpics and select '2012 show pictures'


----------

